# Recent CUPS Consolidation



## semi-ambivalent (Mar 11, 2016)

Today after running svn on my 10.2 machine I learned of the consolidation that took place with some of the cups ports. I started to give it a shot but stalled out with pkg saying that re-installing the new cups-client would require the deletion of (on my machine) 5GiB of software. Meanwhile cups-base was already gone.

I was able to back out from my mistake (thank goodness for jailed machines...) and everything is OK but if anyone devises a method to get around this mass removal I'd certainly listen. Cups works well for me but jeez, is it fragile.

Be careful with this one.

s-a


----------



## marino (Mar 11, 2016)

ports-mgmt/synth


----------



## talsamon (Mar 11, 2016)

`pkg delete -f cups-client`. Then reinstall packages use cups, like `ghostcript*`, `graphics/gimp-app` editors you use and then make a check with pkg_libchk(1). `pkg_libchk` is from the sysutils/bsdadminscripts port.


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2016)

Not any advice, just a comment on the situation: I still remember when cups was split into the various cups- ports. It's not that long ago. And now it was needed to merge it again?


----------



## talsamon (Mar 12, 2016)

Look here: PR 207746


----------



## scottro (Mar 13, 2016)

Hrrm, indicates that it's fixed, but basically, it seems to be a mess. So, I remove cups-client which wants to take out libreoffice, firefox, thunderbird and so on. Ok, I can deal with it, it's Sunday morning, and I can, for example, leave firefox running before reinstalling., they'll rebuild. So do that, reinstall cups, which no longer works.  Because it needs cups-filters.  (There's a thread on that somewhere, where the same problem had occurred, that it needed cups-filters, but the forums are unbearably slow right now for me--I did find though, while googling the issue, that I had been one of the ones thanking the solution poster.)

Ok, so now I run x2goclient. But, it's been removed too, overlooked that one.  Reinstall it with pkg and guess what--it pulls back in cups-client.

Sorry mods, too many packages mentioned to label all of them, and honestly, I don't think labels will add ANY clarity to this.

Most of the big ones, firefox, libreoffice and such, can be reinstalled with pkg, but should never have had to be removed by removing cups-client in the first place.  This, and again, I realize it's 3rd party stuff, but it is the sort of bloated dependencies that one expects to find in a Linux created for the Windows escapee.   Although Fedora, for example, makes it much easier to do something like `rpm --nodep`

This is just a vent, not a request for help, and I wouldn't even know where to start filing a problem report. The maintainer of libreoffice?  Firefox? Thunderbird?  In my less than humble opinion, no doubt exacerbated by daylight savings, it's poorly thought out, and that is being charitable.

(Goes to drink another Diet Mountain Dew to try to become conscious though consciousness is overrated.)

In hindsight, I could have used `pkg delete -f` but what annoys me (and again, I'm sure part of this is my grouchiness this morning) is that reinstalling x2goclient brought cups-client right back.   Where is this consolidation, I ask you, WHERE?!  (Ok, now maybe too much caffeine.)


----------



## scottro (Mar 13, 2016)

So, with further experimentation, one can remove cups-client with -f then libreoffice won't start because it's looking for a cups library. (Again, why?) However, it looks like this is partially my own fault for mixing ports and packages, and frankly, I don't have the patience to try it all with ports from scratch to troubleshoot.  It is said that what angers us tells us more about ourselves than whatever angers us, and I guess, seeing the sort of bloat that I see in some Linux distributions upsets me because I feel as if FreeBSD should be above that.  Yeah, I anthropomorphize  (the forum is giving that a red underline, but it looks right, and google seems to agree) operating systems, I bet I'm not the only one.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 13, 2016)

scottro said:


> I don't have the patience to try it all with ports from scratch to troubleshoot.



ports-mgmt/synth with fetching enabled for prebuilt packages seems to be the best of both worlds. Its made a positive difference no doubt.


----------



## rhsbsd (Mar 15, 2016)

In addition if you have 
	
	



```
lpd_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf see this.


----------



## scottro (Mar 15, 2016)

No, I don't have it enabled. I'll take it as my own fault for mixing ports and packages--my annoyance is more with the other ports depending upon it, the rest--removing cups-client, then reinstalling say, firefox, from packages and having it bring back cups-client was amusingly annoying.


----------



## rhsbsd (Mar 24, 2016)

Please note this post is NOT related to any changes by move to Cups-2.1.3_1 but is Cups related and its happenstance is purely coincidental. If by chance you are using any type of filter on your cookies be sure that you [*rule:allow*] them for 'localhost' on which ever flavor of web browser you may be using at the time. I have been very busy eliminating (the big 'G') and have been successful but, it has taken more effort than initially anticipated. Print related symptoms of this problem are cups interface is readily view-able but not functioning, printers are available but on trying to print nothing happens, and cups reports back that 
	
	



```
Job is being held
```
 and also in /var/log/cups/error_log

```
No authentication data provided.
```
.


----------

